# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Смывка

## Andriu

Подскажите новичку , как и чем делать смывку . Может ссылка есть ?

----------


## MAX

> Подскажите новичку , как и чем делать смывку . Может ссылка есть ?



Идем на "румод" в "ЧАВО" - смотрим, читаем, осмысливаем. :Smile:  
http://gallery.rumodelism.com/faq/

----------


## Skyraider

И практика, практика, практика...

----------

